# Filtro pasa bajos de 0.5w



## mariano22 (Sep 1, 2009)

hola!

alguien tiene a mano algun filtro pas-bajos paraun parlante de 0.5w? porque todos los que hay son para parlantes de 10w o mas

saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2009)

Los filtros no dependen de la potencia del parlante sino de la frecuencia de corte que quieras usar.
Que es lo que querés hacer?


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 2, 2009)

porque tengo una caja de amplificación con 2 parlantes de 1w y tengo muy pocos graves... y ya que tenia uno de 0.5w queria ponerlo como bajos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2009)

No se...
Con las dimensiones de tus parlantes del otro post es casi imposible que consigas graves. Aún usando uno de 4", con suerte podrías llegar a 100Hz o un mas. El otro problema es que los parlantes tan chicos no pueden "mover aire" como para que suenen los graves, así que aunque llegues a 100Hz, no hay garantía que con tan poca potencia disponible puedas escuchar algo grave.
Por ultimo, los capacitores de salida de los amplificador (tipo LM386 o TDA2822) normalmente son pequeños (220 o 470uF) y eso, junto con el parlante, es un filtro pasa-altos que te quita mas graves.
En fin, me parece que vas a tener que modificar algunas cosas para tener mas graves, antes que poner un filtro.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok...gracias ezavalla... justo vos decias... yo lo que tengo es un lm386... asi que veo como me arregloo...

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2009)

Para "sentir" los graves, necesitas minimo unos buenos woofers de 8" y por lo menos 100Wrms. EL filtro activo a antes de la entrada de audio y porlo regular puedes empezar a cortarlo desde los 200Hz aprox. Con un LM386 no conseguirás nada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## alex123 (Mar 25, 2010)

para que suene*N* bien los bajos es necesario q*UE* tenga potencia tu amplificador y si es de 0.5w no *H*ara *V*ibrar nada mejor *H*as un fltro pasa bajo y ponle un am*P*lificador ma*S* potente jeje


----------



## leodanisrs (Jun 23, 2010)

¿no puedo constuis un filtro pasabajos con un lm358 o ua 741?


----------



## Lonpers (Sep 8, 2014)

bueno como dice el msj ya llevan tiempo sin ver este tema pero igual comentare

yo tambien ando buscando aun filtro pasabajos que pueda usar con 5w de potencia.. se a lo que muchos no quieren retumbar la casa con un subwofer solo mejorar el audio que ya tienen asi que cuando lo termine hare un nuevo tema.. para los que queramos tener un subwofer pequeño..

pero ya de ante mano digo que con un lm386 no llegaremos a ningun lado incluso todavia es dificil con el 2822.. hare algo que se pueda usar al menos con un tea2025


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 9, 2014)

Al filtro pasabajos "no le importa" la potencia del ampli, así que se puede usar un filtro pasabajos para cualquier ampli. Aquí el importante es el ampli y el bafle, que deben reproducir los graves. 

Durante mis experimentos con un micro sistema 2.1 a 5V, pude obtener un intento de graves con una bocinita de unas 3".

Se podría hacer un mini ampli BTL para evadir el capacitor de salida y así hacer por lo menos el intento de obtener algo de graves. 

Aquí lo que tiene que ver son dos cosas:

1. Sensibilidad del altavoz
2. Suspensión del altavoz, ésta debe ser buena, o sea que el cono pueda moverse fácilmente, que no parezca tweeter, vamos.

Con eso, se puede obtener algo mejor, pero no esperes milagros. Con esto, puedes tratar de mejorar un poco los graves, pero no al grado de que tiemble tu casa.

Salu2!


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 9, 2014)

adjunto esta direccion,esta en aleman, y presenta un proyecto con el tda2822, con filtro para bajos.http://www.david-th.de/elektro/?site=p_012


----------

